# Huret odometer



## upsidedown (18 Jul 2010)

Old fork mounted Huret odometer. Took it off an old Galaxy years ago, is in risk of getting broken in the bits drawer.
Complete with drive band and mounting bracket.

Might be nice for a restoration.

cheers

paul


----------



## toekneep (18 Jul 2010)

I've got a friend that is restoring an old Raleigh, I'll ask him tonight if he's interested. Do you want anything for it? Apart from p&p of course.


----------



## upsidedown (18 Jul 2010)

toekneep said:


> I've got a friend that is restoring an old Raleigh, I'll ask him tonight if he's interested. Do you want anything for it? Apart from p&p of course.



No would just be nice for it to go on a nice old bike, don't worry about p&p, won't be much.

cheers

paul


----------



## toekneep (19 Jul 2010)

Sorry Paul, haven't seen him. If somebody else claims it in the mean time then fair enough.


----------



## ptrhenry52 (4 Aug 2010)

It's not a very sought after item, although they may gain some popularity as the lightweights keep coming out of the garages and attics.More and more sense to me that speedometer.I used to throw a spotlight talk,now I've learned to save everything.A small fitting attached to a spoke and the odo attached to the fork.Each revolution of the wheel clicked the toothed ring on the odo once.You bought the one that was for your size of wheel.


----------



## Davidc (4 Aug 2010)

They were known as cyclometers. You bought the one for the size of wheel, certainly available for 27", 26", and 20", and they were accurate to about 1%. They were available in km and mile versions and measured down to 1/10 mile. If you wanted average speed you needed a stopwatch and a bit of subtraction and division.

There were a number of different makes but the principle was always the same. The pin striking the wheel on the meter eventually wore both away. I recall having to buy a new one about every 15,000 miles. I once worked out how many clicks of the pin on the wheel that was - lots.

Although the extra functions on a cycle computer are useful the cyclometer did its job well, without batteries, and very reliably.


----------



## upsidedown (5 Aug 2010)

Toekneep, posted today, should be with you in a day or two.

cheers
paul


----------



## toekneep (5 Aug 2010)

Thanks Paul, you are a good man.


----------

